# Good song for Skulls to sing



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

YouTube - Jimmy Cross - "I Want My Baby Back"

I always thought this was a funny song , How many remember ?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

.........ribs.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice song...But what is that black circle thing with the hole in it?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Nice song...But what is that black circle thing with the hole in it?


did it send you into shock to see a 45 ,lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL yes it did..havent seen one since the 70s!


----------

